# Henry Ford Engine



## cfellows (Oct 1, 2011)

This nice example of a Henry Ford engine was showing at the Early Days Tractor & Engine show today. Started right up and ran nicely, even if it was hitting about every 4th or 6th revolution.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evBHcpjeeD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evBHcpjeeD0[/ame]

I have probably 30 or 40 videos from the show today and will be posting many of them on youtube in the coming days. However, I won't post links to them here since most are full size engines and tractors. However, you can visit my channel and have a look if you're interested.

Chuck


----------



## Expertpartscrapper (Oct 31, 2011)

It's amazing what this engine started! makes me want to go to the hardware store & see if I can scratch up enough material to get one started! looks like this would be a neat project!


----------

